# Bream variety on Guadalupe River



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Here is a photo of the variety (some of them) of bream I have been catching out here in Texas, Lake Dunlap on the Guadalupe River. Notice the "long ear", and the deep puple dude, second up on right side. The gills were blue tint but not sure exactly what it is. Shellcrackers out here are referred to as "red ear". Hope I can catch one of these Rio Grande cichlid's. Strange looking fish but very good to eat so I hear.

First photo posted so hope it works.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

pretty fish


----------

